
Galileo-enabled devices - Sami_Lehtinen
https://www.usegalileo.eu/
======
gregoriol
It mentions iPhones but not iPads, which should be compatible with Galileo
too.

However, it's not clear how Apple devices make the choice/switch of which
system to use. They seem to be able to use Glonass too.

